# Railroad Police



## PhilipD (Nov 30, 2004)

Hello everyone!

I was curious as to the different railroad police in the state and what they do. 
I know the MBTA police is a state agency, and the Amtrak police have federal powers.
But what about all the other railroads in the state? Like Guilford, CSX, etc.
What do they do? Do they have multi-state authority? Authority off railroad property? Chapter 90? What about grade crossings? Any railroad police to offer insight?
Other Comments? Thanks!


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

* CSX and Guilford PD are private police departments that operate under federal jurisdiction. Guilford PD still goes by the Boston and Maine PD title and are also sworn SSPOs but I do not know if CSX officers are too.

* They do a lot of Homeland security work, usually in terms of safeguarding transports and railroad property, responding to railroad accidents and there's also the classic duties of kicking off trainhoppers which I think was why Railroad Police was established long ago.

* Boston and Maine PD operate in 6 states (ME. MA, NH, VT, CT, NY, RI,) and CSX probably has more than that. Expect to do a lot of traveling during details.

* Not sure about Chapter 90. They might have it since they do a lot of traveling but im guessing that traffic enforcement isnt big on their list of duties.

* Pay is pretty good but I dont know the specifics

* I believe Amtrak and MBTA commuter trains operate on CSX and Guilford Rail lines so expect to work with those departments too.

* Not sure on how difficult it is to get hired but I guess it all matters how good of a resume you have.

*Also, I dont know everything nor will I pretend to so click below,

Guilford Rail Systems

CSX


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I do recall, a few years back, seeing an Amtrak PD Cruiser making a stop in Framingham one time... and no where near a Train track...


----------



## PhilipD (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info !

Anyone know what federal powers they have, and where they get them from?

Anyone ever work for any of them? Hows the management?


----------



## rrpd2 (Nov 19, 2004)

Railroad Police receive inter-state authority through the D.O.T. Like all bg buisness it is do more with less. The focus of the job has shifted from policing a small city spread out throughout various states to homeland security.


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

Railroad Police are covered under Title 49, Volume 4 of the Code of Federal Regulations - specifically 49CFR207 - which grants them authority as follows:

a railroad 
police officer may enforce only relevant laws for the protection of--
(1) The railroad's employees, passengers, or patrons;
(2) The railroad's property or property entrusted to the railroad 
for transportation purposes;
(3) The intrastate, interstate, or foreign movement of cargo in the 
railroad's possession or in possession of another railroad or non-rail 
carrier while on the railroad property; and
(4) The railroad movement of personnel, equipment, and materials 
vital to the national defense.
(c) The authority exercised under this part by an officer for whom 
the railroad has provided notice in accordance with Sec. 207.4 shall be 
the same as that of a railroad police officer commissioned under the 
laws of that state.
(d) The railroad police officer's law enforcement powers shall apply 
only on railroad property, except that an officer may pursue off 
railroad property a person suspected of violating the law on railroad 
property, and an officer may engage off railroad property in law 
enforcement activities, including, without limitation, investigation and 
arrest, if permissible under state law.

In addition, they're given whatever authority may be given to them by the respective state in which they're commissioned.

A quick look through CFR and the Federal Code shows that Amtrak Police appear to fall under the above federal regulation and not through a separate enablling act.

Bryan


----------



## PhilipD (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Bryan,

Thanks a lot. Your information is great, and complete.
Where did you get the CFR info? 

I was also told by a CSX RR police officer that they recieve US Deputy Marshall Status.....how is that done? Is there any written legislation/ policy on that, or was it an executive order? 

Do you have any personal RR experience?

Thanks Again !


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: re: Railroad Police*



PhilipD said:


> Hey Bryan,
> 
> Thanks a lot. Your information is great, and complete.
> Where did you get the CFR info?
> ...


Hi,

I just went to google and did some searches to find the CFR information.

I come from a family of railroaders on my mother's side - my father is a railroad engineer for CSX, though for the past 8 years he's been the Vice General Chairman of the Brotherhood of Locomotive Engineers (now the Teamster's Rail Division).

As far as the Marshal's appointment goes, I belive that there is federal legislation that allows individuals needing that authority to be sworn in as Deputy US Marshals - I know that some of the Indiana Conservation Officers I worked with had this authority as we were 8 miles from the Illinois state line...

Bryan


----------

